# renouvellement d'agrement



## MILA (23 Octobre 2022)

Pouvez-vous m'aider à répondre à cette question .merci
Comment adaptez-vous les recommandations de la PMI à votre pratique et vos réalités.


----------



## Griselda (23 Octobre 2022)

Et bien je suppose que déjà il te faut reflechir à des exemples concrets des recommandations de la PMI.
Une fois que tu as ces exemples tu sauras comment tu les mets en pratique pour que ce soit adapté à ta pratique et à la réalité de ton metier.
Ces réponses doivent être tout d'abord les tiennes.
Je peux t'aider à reformuler tes phrases mais pas à inventer ta réalité ;-)


----------



## MeliMelo (23 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour Mila. Pouvez-vous être plus précise ? De quelles recommandations parlez-vous ? Il y en a tellement ^^


----------



## MILA (23 Octobre 2022)

bonsoir voici ce que j'ai répondu
ces recommandation sont faites pour protéger les enfants .j'essaie de les appliquer aux mieux pour la bienveillance des enfants


----------



## MeliMelo (23 Octobre 2022)

A ok je comprends mieux, c'est une question que vous avez eu lors de votre entretien pour l'agrément. Oui j'aurai répondu un truc du genre aussi, que j'adapterai les recommandations à ma pratique et ma réalité du mieux que je peux, pour allier sécurité, bienveillance et confort des accueillis. Après j'aurai peut-être demandé à la puer d'être plus précise car c'est un peu vaste comme question. Les puer posent plutôt ce genre de question à l'aide d'une mise en situation, d'un cas pratique du type : "les parents vous demandent de coucher leur nourrisson sur le ventre, que faites-vous ?". Car là c'est très théorique cette question.


----------

